# Wiper?



## boeing (Jul 25, 2005)

Is this a white bass or a hybrid?


----------



## fishslime (Jul 28, 2006)

white bass


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

wiper.....


----------



## small talk (Feb 13, 2009)

Earlier thread on OGF post may help.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=63672

Guessing hybrid / wiper...they all start small I guess.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

No guessing...as Rick said...wiper.

I'm guessing though, that it's an advanced fingerling that hadn't been in the lake but a few weeks. I'm amazed you didn't catch 30. They're extra stupid right off the truck. 

Had no idea that Cowan was getting stocked, anyone know at what level or for how long?


----------



## fishslime (Jul 28, 2006)

OK SOMEBODY EXPLAIN WHY THIS IS A HYBRID???

The only line that extends the tail is the lateral line. 
(Usally 3-5 in hrbrids)
no lines below are complete and extend to tail. (does in hybrids)

so what i'm i not seeing???????????


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I would be shocked if that were a hybrid. There have never been any hybrids stocked in that lake that I know of. I would love to see hybrids stocked there though. Bring them on!


----------



## boeing (Jul 25, 2005)

From what I find online, a white bass has faint, unbroken lines. A hybrid has distinct, broken lines. That's why this seemed like a hybrid, with its distinct and broken lines. I'm going again Thursday and will check any I catch closer.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

though this is a larger fish,it is a white bass previously posted by buckifan09,caught during the hoover run......you decide..............


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

As Fishman would say..... it's a Black Crappie!


----------



## Cincyghosthunter (Jun 4, 2008)

Muskie bait


----------



## SpecialNick (Dec 8, 2008)

White bass- striaght stripes that DO NOT reach the tail

Hybrid - Lines are not straight, but broken, such as the one first pictured from Cowan

Striper- Solid unbroken stripes all the way to the tail


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

White Bass, no question... both pics


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

That looks like a white bass to me, I catch alot of hybrids down on the Muskingum River and they look similar but the lines are alot more broken that the ones in that first picture.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

"They're extra stupid right off the truck" 

Pretty much sums it up. Eat-Poop-Repeat


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

Wiper for sure!


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow, if that is a hybrid then the state has added another lake to the stocking program. That would be great. Could also be a stocked fish by a fisherman.


----------



## www.fishinlog.com (Jun 30, 2004)

The only for sure way to tell is to feel the fishes tongue, a Hybrid will have a patch of teeth in the middle of the tongue, where as a white bass will not have a patch of teeth in the middle. When I say the middle I mean back in the center of the tongue, away from the tip of the tongue.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

they droped the wiper program at eastfork, and moved it to cowan. then they droped the musky progam at cowan , and moved it to eastfork.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

boonecreek said:


> they droped the wiper program at eastfork, and moved it to cowan. then they droped the musky progam at cowan , and moved it to eastfork.


Sheesh, Boone...what took ya so long?

There's no doubt in my mind that the first fish pictured is a wiper. I've killed far too many to not know what I'm looking at. However, I wasn't going to insist until someone provided info that they were being stocked. You know this for sure, right Boone? Don't be funnin'...

If the state wasn't stocking them, it would be tough to argue that some phantom stocker did it, and boeing just happened to hook one. Although...I'd believe it.

I'm still amazed he only caught one. They really are extra stupid right off the truck!


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

u got it, i have no idea what i,m talking about. that was just plum CCRAAAZY funn around


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

If that isn't a white bass it's definitally a black crappie.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I had the same question on this one caught at West Branch in NEO. The 
consensus was white bass (with the exception of fishman who thought it was a black crappie).
I too was crappie fishing.
That first pic looks like a wiper to me but I'm far from the expert.
I'll have to test the tongue thing next time.










he


----------

